# CALLING EUROPEANS... UK or German online shop needed.



## leGreve (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking for online shops that sell Canon gear AND offer to deduct VAT by adding your vat number. I'd really prefer German or UK shops, but any EU shop would do really.

So if you know of any please list em up... it really does matter that you can deduct VAT straight away.


----------



## Flake (Mar 9, 2012)

There are plenty of UK camera shops, but I don't think the VAT system allows them to do this. Vat is charged and the customer then has to claim it back from HMRC from their home country. You might want to check this with the shops, you can find a list of most of the major ones here: http://www.camerapricebuster.com/ It also tells you whose cheapest.


----------



## A vd vorst (Mar 9, 2012)

This must be possible be every webshop in the EU

I'm dutch and this is how it works in the Netherlands.


We can provide you with VAT (19%) free deliveries if you have your own company within Europe .

We would need your VAT number and company address details for verification purposes. You can fill in these details once you have placed your order via our website. We can provide you with VAT free deliveries once the Dutch Inland Revenue has verified and approved your details.
You will automatically receive a confirmation email once your order has been completed, which will always include (19%) VAT as standard. 
So make sure you don’t transfer this amount just yet!

You will receive confirmation of the correct amount, excluding VAT, by email from once we have received approval from the Dutch Inland Revenue, which is usually on the same working day. The order can subsequently only be sent out to this company address.

This is from www.cameranu.nl you can also use http://www.kamera-express.nl/


----------



## TAR (Mar 9, 2012)

for german site: best prices in Germany

http://www.idealo.de/ 

for best prices in Netherlands

www.pricecat.be

compare to Germany in Netherlands prices are cheaper


----------



## leGreve (Mar 9, 2012)

Flake said:


> There are plenty of UK camera shops, but I don't think the VAT system allows them to do this. Vat is charged and the customer then has to claim it back from HMRC from their home country. You might want to check this with the shops, you can find a list of most of the major ones here: http://www.camerapricebuster.com/ It also tells you whose cheapest.



Just want to clarify this.... It is entirly possible. In fact EU law has made it possible. It was introduced to induce trade across borders within the EU. Unfortunately not all shops are doing it, even though they could. You just need a vat number in your own country and then fill it in at the payment information.

Fx. check out proav.co.uk and creativevideo.co.uk... those two I've been using for video gear. Also Thomann.de, who does sound, have the same "vat" field you can fill out and they check it immediately, saving you from paying vat.

They really should do it across the line. I spent 10.000 euro in European shops buying video gear because I didn't have to pay vat, if I had spent that at home I would have to pay the vat and reclaim it later, in turn making me able to spend less.

But I just haven't been able to find any shops that did photo gear.

I'll check out those two links posted.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 9, 2012)

just search for the gear you are looking for at http://geizhals.eu/ - it lists a lot of online stores and prices (both with VAT and net of VAT). plus rating system for shops. I will happily buy from any store with a rating of 1.5 or less (1.0 = best possible rating). It is also indicated, if a shop delivers internationally. If so, they will all sell to any corporate client within any other EU country (= including Denmark) free of VAT. You just need to provide your European VAT ID-Number with your order.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 9, 2012)

Try the following:

http://www.mundmdiscount.de/

http://www.amazon.de/


----------



## leGreve (Mar 10, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> just search for the gear you are looking for at http://geizhals.eu/ - it lists a lot of online stores and prices (both with VAT and net of VAT). plus rating system for shops. I will happily buy from any store with a rating of 1.5 or less (1.0 = best possible rating). It is also indicated, if a shop delivers internationally. If so, they will all sell to any corporate client within any other EU country (= including Denmark) free of VAT. You just need to provide your European VAT ID-Number with your order.



I know, but often, even though they deliver internationally, they either don't have the Vat input field or require a bank transfer payment in order to deal with the price without vat.
But I'll have a look at that link, thanks.

Edit: Having browsed through a lot of those... I couldn't find one with a vat input field


----------



## leGreve (Mar 10, 2012)

Update... For those in EU, but outside Germany, I found this shop:
www.mavisfotovideo.de

They have the option to fill in your Vat number and order without paying vat.

Now I just have to find out if he has the 600EX RT


----------



## funkboy (Mar 10, 2012)

Oehling has sites in Germany and France. Very professional folks & nice prices.


----------



## rambarra (Mar 10, 2012)

check also pixass.de. he does not have an automatic system for VAT but if you mail in he will probably tell you how to do. he's also direct to canon so likely on the top of the waiting list.

Also pixmania.com in france is set up for VAT number holders and all the prices there are excl. VAT


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 11, 2012)

leGreve said:


> I know, but often, even though they deliver internationally, they either don't have the Vat input field or require a bank transfer payment in order to deal with the price without vat.
> But I'll have a look at that link, thanks.
> 
> Edit: Having browsed through a lot of those... I couldn't find one with a vat input field



Sorry I did not realize all your requirements fully at at first. While many shops may not offer a VAT-number field and deduction of VAT in their standard online-store checkout I am confident (al)most (all) of the shops with int'l deliveries will invoice without VAT if you email them first. I always check availability/prices first, then I inquire about VAT-less purchase and how they'll handle it. As far as payment method is concerned, the geizhals.eu platform also does list credit card and/or paypal symbols for all shops which accept those payment methods.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought all of my (new) stuff from fotokonijnenberg.nl in shop, but they also have web-ordering and they can take your vat-number too.
digitalrev.co.uk is cheap compared to other australian shops around, but not sure how they stack up against other shops who do europe-only.


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 18, 2012)

leGreve said:


> I'm looking for online shops that sell Canon gear AND offer to deduct VAT by adding your vat number. I'd really prefer German or UK shops, but any EU shop would do really.
> 
> So if you know of any please list em up... it really does matter that you can deduct VAT straight away.



I know that this used to be possible but as far as I remember some things changed a few years ago. The last few times I tried this shops wouldn't do it any longer. The way this works now is that you get the appropriate receipts and a specific form that you can then get approved by customs once you leave the EU. At least that's how it works for non-EU residents.

For EU-residents you have to remember that you may be able to deduct that VAT in the country where you buy your camera but then owe it in your country of residency. Everything else really is tax evasion. I know that people do it but that doesn't make it legal. If you think your VAT is too high you should talk to your government about it. Other than that I fully understand the question and openly admit that I prefer buying expensive items on our tax free day - or in the neighboring state to the north that doesn't have a sales tax.


----------



## nlrela (Mar 18, 2012)

Would check some swiss shops, like e.g. www.digitec.ch as their prices do get pretty close to US prices .... much cheaper as other european shops


----------

